# exodons



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

how big do they get? wht size tank? how many? what do they eat?


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

4" approx. they are good in groups of 5 or more but some say and prefer 10 or more


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i had a small school of 5 and they took minnows, worms, but had flakes daily.

contrary to what everyone says, i kept mine with central american cichlids and the exos never picked at the scales.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> i had a small school of 5 and they took minnows, worms, but had flakes daily.
> 
> contrary to what everyone says, i kept mine with central american cichlids and the exos never picked at the scales.


In my experience they do just fine with central american cichlids, but in case make sure to keep an eye on em.


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

how many if any could you put in a 30 gallon?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Exodons usually get to 7" but most are never seen above 4.5".... heres a pic of my old shoal of exodons that i sold to user "fastMover" on here.
I had a shoal of about 40 in there.










Exodons are very fast, i wouldnt put too many in a 30 gallon tank.
If one exodon is considerably bigger than the other, the smaller one will get picked on till it dies and gets eatn by the shoal.

they are amazing to watch durring feedings.

Here is a video of them taking down a full piece of shrimp

http://media.putfile.com/ExoVSshrimp

Good luck Rayman.


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Exodons usually get to 7" but most are never seen above 4.5".... heres a pic of my old shoal of exodons that i sold to user "fastMover" on here.
> I had a shoal of about 40 in there.
> 
> 
> ...


So if I have a 75 gallon tank, can I put say 15 of them and expect them to get full grown? Would they be fine with a pair of convicts? I'd expect that even if teh convicts breed, that the exos would manage to pick off the fry. Kind of cruel but all I want is the full grown cons.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't know how well they would fend with a mating pair of cons. IME breeding Cons are intolerant of ANY fish in their area. Even in a 75 gal. I think exos are small enough that they would get messed with as the cons would not be intimidated by them. When mine had babies in my 75 gal they would even harrass the ATF. He almost took one of their tails off before they got the clue that they could not intimidate him.


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

svtcontour said:


> Exodons usually get to 7" but most are never seen above 4.5".... heres a pic of my old shoal of exodons that i sold to user "fastMover" on here.
> I had a shoal of about 40 in there.
> 
> 
> ...


So if I have a 75 gallon tank, can I put say 15 of them and expect them to get full grown? Would they be fine with a pair of convicts? I'd expect that even if teh convicts breed, that the exos would manage to pick off the fry. Kind of cruel but all I want is the full grown cons.
[/quote]
you could start your own thread instead of derailing mine or just pm him


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

more info


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

MR.FREEZ said:


> more info


he says the minimum is 20 gallons that can't be right can it?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

rayman said:


> Exodons usually get to 7" but most are never seen above 4.5".... heres a pic of my old shoal of exodons that i sold to user "fastMover" on here.
> I had a shoal of about 40 in there.
> 
> 
> ...


So if I have a 75 gallon tank, can I put say 15 of them and expect them to get full grown? Would they be fine with a pair of convicts? I'd expect that even if teh convicts breed, that the exos would manage to pick off the fry. Kind of cruel but all I want is the full grown cons.
[/quote]
you could start your own thread instead of derailing mine or just pm him
[/quote]

Dude don't be so touchy that is not a derail the subject is STILL exodons. 
Its not like he started talking about how to breed guppies. And its not like you had much to do with this thread anyways. Tossing out basic general questions that you could have found by taking a couple min to actually search for info.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

for a small pack i dont see why it wouldnt work out

they dont get huge but id still might go with something

like a 20 long for the swimming space


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Exodons usually get to 7" but most are never seen above 4.5".... heres a pic of my old shoal of exodons that i sold to user "fastMover" on here.
> I had a shoal of about 40 in there.
> 
> 
> ...


So if I have a 75 gallon tank, can I put say 15 of them and expect them to get full grown? Would they be fine with a pair of convicts? I'd expect that even if teh convicts breed, that the exos would manage to pick off the fry. Kind of cruel but all I want is the full grown cons.
[/quote]
you could start your own thread instead of derailing mine or just pm him
[/quote]

Dude don't be so touchy that is not a derail the subject is STILL exodons. 
Its not like he started talking about how to breed guppies. And its not like you had much to do with this thread anyways. Tossing out basic general questions that you could have found by taking a couple min to actually search for info.
[/quote]
he was asking if they would live with cons which had nothing to do with this thread and he could have just pm'ed dawgz and asked him also seach exodons on google not to much info on them is there and also you can't beleve everything you read on the internet anyway and i find pfury knows more stuff than the most internet sites


----------



## svtcontour (Jun 25, 2006)

rayman said:


> he was asking if they would live with cons which had nothing to do with this thread and he could have just pm'ed dawgz and asked him also seach exodons on google not to much info on them is there and also you can't beleve everything you read on the internet anyway and i find pfury knows more stuff than the most internet sites


Well you already got your answers probably already twice over from everyone and like everyone said, its not like we're talking about something other than exos... At least now you know you cant keep em with a breeding pair of cichlids.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

rayman said:


> he was asking if they would live with cons which had nothing to do with this thread and he could have just pm'ed dawgz and asked him also seach exodons on google not to much info on them is there and also you can't beleve everything you read on the internet anyway and i find pfury knows more stuff than the most internet sites


Like I said you didn't set much of a tone of this thread. And I did a search on google and came up with about 100 diff sites that have solid info. This stament kinda contridicts the little debate we were having the other day as you kept quoting other sites to try and argue with me about ATF's even tho you had no first hand info or exp.
Either way we have now derailed this thread. If you don't have any additional questions about exos, stop bitching at others about asking their own questions. This is a fourm of information. So anyone that wants to ask a question should be able to without you getting your panties all twisted because someone else actually asked a valid question in your "I'm too lazy to search" thread. 
If you have more questions by all means post them up and they will get answered. If you're done asking questions stop getting mad others asked their questions.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)




----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow, I used the search tool on this site and look what all I found!
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...lite=%2Bexodons


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

i sent a pm to him with an explanation and that i was sorry and aqain i just feel that pfury members know more than internet sites with just info that could be wrong thats why i started this threa


----------

